# EMP (a short film)



## FastTrax (Jul 12, 2021)

Mistrust, paranoia and apathy..............It's in our nature.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 12, 2021)

Man, crap went way downhill way quick. Desperate by day two? While they're on a paved road, on a hill, with lots and lots of tress? That's messed up. That's just not knowing _anything_. What'd they think was keeping the trees alive? And at one point there was a ridge right behind them overlooking a beautiful valley. I was yelling "Turn around, fool! Just look over your shoulder!"

And at first I was thinking that if it was some sort of monster or alien that made the power go out, or whatever, I'd be happy to sacrifice the girlfriend.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 13, 2021)

I think survival is our strongest instinct. It brings out the worst and the best of each of us when in peril. It is an ongoing debate on whether man is basically competitive or cooperative. Each have their extreme, and somewhere in between we each have our nature. I don't think the inquiry can be answered because we exhibit behavior that will insure our survival, both the good and the bad. The end justifies the means.?

I would add stupid to your list. Why did the couple leave behind the basket of supplies they stole in the closing scene!!!!?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 13, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I think survival is our strongest instinct. It brings out the worst and the best of each of us when in peril. It is an ongoing debate on whether man is basically competitive or cooperative. Each have their extreme, and somewhere in between we each have our nature. I don't think the inquiry can be answered because we exhibit behavior that will insure our survival, both the good and the bad. The end justifies the means.?
> 
> I would add stupid to your list. Why did the couple leave behind the basket of supplies they stole in the closing scene!!!!?


I agree, the survival instinct is fundamental, but going by that film, people don't know how to survive. They didn't act immediately and then they panicked, they have zero first-aid knowledge, and they acted like a 2 mile walk meant a 20 mile walk. Plus that dodo let his ...uh...*crabby* girlfriend take charge. What that couple should have done is simple; climb a tree or just walk over to that ridge (a freaking vista point), look around for water and/or people, go there. Three simple things, that's it.

I get the film's message. "Will we turn on each other? Will it be every man for himself? Will we become tribal and therefore violent?" That chick wouldn't have been in my tribe, but whatever. Scary thing is, I dated a lot of women up until recently and my world is chuck full of, uh...*crabby* ladies. The film is short, so it introduced a lot of rather extreme stereotypes real quick; the girl with the feminist chip on her shoulder, the emasculated white male, the suspicious ex-military guy, and the fearful, self-protective older person. So the message I took away is, we're not prepared for such an event.

Too bad the Boy Scouts got such a bad rep, and that ROTC shrunk to practically zero, and that so many people lost interest in family camping trips, and that fist-aid classes at schools were replaced with sex education. If we are expecting EMP attacks, you'd think the Board of Education would set CRT and other such social experiments aside and focus on teaching survival under stress and community co-operation.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 13, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I agree, the survival instinct is fundamental, but going by that film, people don't know how to survive. They didn't act immediately and then they panicked, they have zero first-aid knowledge, and they acted like a 2 mile walk meant a 20 mile walk. Plus that dodo let his ...uh...*crabby* girlfriend take charge. What that couple should have done is simple; climb a tree or just walk over to that ridge (a freaking vista point), look around for water and/or people, go there. Three simple things, that's it.



  I felt like the narrative you describe is purposeful by the writers to show exactly what we got from it.  WHAT!? Are they absolutely ignorant of their surroundings and nurturing themselves? High School drop outs? Couch potatoes? 


Murrmurr said:


> I get the film's message. "Will we turn on each other? Will it be every man for himself? Will we become tribal and therefore violent?" That chick wouldn't have been in my tribe, but whatever. Scary thing is, I dated a lot of women up until recently and my world is chuck full of, uh...*crabby* ladies. The film is short, so it introduced a lot of rather extreme stereotypes real quick; the girl with the feminist chip on her shoulder, the emasculated white male, the suspicious ex-military guy, and the fearful, self-protective older person. So the message I took away is, we're not prepared for such an event.



Yea they really stuffed it with stereotypes. Again maybe intentional to bring SHARP contrast.


Murrmurr said:


> Too bad the Boy Scouts got such a bad rep, and that ROTC shrunk to practically zero, and that so many people lost interest in family camping trips, and that fist-aid classes at schools were replaced with sex education. If we are expecting EMP attacks, you'd think the Board of Education would set CRT and other such social experiments aside and focus on teaching survival under stress and community co-operation.



I was very concentrated on the Earth's decline for the last 10 years. As we move forward it seems to be uncertain how all the HUGE problems will pan out. My take on what needs to happen is just what you got from the film...We need to stop the insane childish behavior and put our adult minds to finding ways to adapt to our environment and each other. 

I love your "avenues" of reasoning.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 13, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I felt like the narrative you describe is purposeful by the writers to show exactly what we got from it.  WHAT!? Are they absolutely ignorant of their surroundings and nurturing themselves? High School drop outs? Couch potatoes?
> 
> 
> Yea they really stuffed it with stereotypes. Again maybe intentional to bring SHARP contrast.
> ...


Wow. Your avenue of reasoning is exceptionally reasonable.

I taught all 3 of my kids simple, common survival skills; took them hiking, camping and fishing a lot, explored various types of caves, including underwater ones....just all kinds of no-frills shelter outdoors, catch your own food kind of stuff. But only one of them taught his own kids the same stuff. My youngest son and my daughter have never taken their kids on any kind of roughing-it trip. And the difference between the know-how grandkids and the rest of them totally shows! That know-how comes in handy for all sorts of situations, including really common ones.


----------



## Repondering (Jul 20, 2021)

Prep for self reliance now; form relationships with other resilient people; carry around a reasonable kit of supplies and gear.
This film is a wake up call for anyone who isn't already thinking ahead.


----------

